# ADMS requiring DNA or Microchipping



## RJRMINIS (Mar 31, 2008)

There is an online petition, about this, if you would like to sign here is the link. 

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/the-adms-...ping-of-donkeys


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks, Michele! I hadn't heard of this and probably wouldn't have until after it became mandatory


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 31, 2008)

No problem, I read about it in the Brayer awhile back, and started asking people I know about it, because I was shocked they wanted everyone either dna'd or microchipped..........to me if they want to start requiring dna or microchipping it should be voted on, or if they decide to start it, it should be that after such and such date dna would be required, and any registered animal already in the registry should be grandfathered in.

I do not think it is fair to expect a person to dna or microchip their whole herd....I for one would have a huge expense to do this by 2009. And honestly it probably would not get done. 

If they want to require dna it should be like with amha on an animal before offspring could be registered.....BUT allowing a date like any animal registered after Jan 2009 would have to be dna'd to have offspring registered.

Expecting this of breeders that have many donkeys to dna or microchip to me is crazy.


----------



## minifancier (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a friend that has 2 mammoth Donkeys and they are ALSO requiring either DNA or Microchipping to become registered . So my friend has them both Chipped I was there at the time to watch not a big deal at all.

Both took it just fine right behind the ears.~!

She had her vet do it.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 9, 2008)

MIchele, I think this is just another one of those crazy new rules, registries are always trying to push on us.



It would be a horrible expense for anyone with a large herd, and I dont think alot of them would do it. I really doubt if I would. I read about this a few months back, but never thought anymore about it. The breeder is getting hit every which way, sale prices just keep going down, transport costs going up, its getting harder and harder to sell ANY animal..we sure dont need a extra expense! I did pass the petition onto others. Sam, It isnt the fact that its hard to dna or microchip any animal, and yes it only takes seconds..its the fact its another expense, and then you also have the vet trip charge again (unless its done with other stuff as well) .


----------

